# How Bright is your Brightest Flashlight



## shado (Sep 22, 2011)

A thread I read through today (3:15 AM last night) made me wonder :thinking:


----------



## jorgen (Sep 22, 2011)

800 lumens


----------



## shado (Sep 22, 2011)

So who has the over 5000 lumen Monster :thumbsup: I would really like some details or maybe a pic :twothumbs


----------



## Imon (Sep 23, 2011)

It's my HID spotlight and if I remember correctly it's a little over 3000 lumens.


----------



## Echo63 (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm not sure which of mine is brightest, it's either a SF 9P with Neutral Moddoo Triple (1000 lumens) or the Maxabeam, which has a Ushio UXL75-XE bulb, which I believe does a little over 1000 lumens, although I have heard numbers up to 1800 lumens for a Maxabeam.


----------



## stoli67 (Sep 23, 2011)

Macs 3300 lumen ..... I think that is at the LED though...


----------



## shado (Sep 23, 2011)

stoli67 said:


> Macs 3300 lumen ..... I think that is at the LED though...



I've seen them on Macs site  has anyone posted beam shots? What would you compare it to?


----------



## grayhighh (Sep 23, 2011)

Here you go.

Mac's Mag 3300L Hi







Surefire M3LT @ 400 lumens


----------



## baterija (Sep 23, 2011)

My brightest is a Z2 with a Malkoff M61W... the low end of the 200-400 lumen group.


----------



## stoli67 (Sep 23, 2011)

Macs 3300

I posted a few of these pics here 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?306347-quot-A-Floody-Floody-Night-quot

still waiting for the Septa multi level to add to that round up!


----------



## eebowler (Sep 23, 2011)

Double XML set up each powered by approximately 2.2A (or more) on high. I'm guessing just over 1400 lumens


----------



## Richub (Sep 23, 2011)

I only have Fenix Flashlights... So my brightest lights are the TK35 and TK41, both are about 800 lumens.
Good enough for me .


----------



## shado (Sep 23, 2011)

Richub said:


> I only have Fenix Flashlights... So my brightest lights are the TK35 and TK41, both are about 800 lumens.
> Good enough for me .


 
Fenix makes a great light! I have a TK45 beside the bed / TK41 in the office / TK15 in the car and a couple of others including a PD10 Titan. The TK41 has a very impressive throw!


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 23, 2011)

Prolly my L2T with XM-L drop-in...very cool light. :thumbsup:

Of course there's my ancient $10 lead-acid powered Halogen spotlight, that only gets fired up every year or two just to see if it still works...VERY bright (not really a flashlight, but maybe my brightest?), but crappy beam. :shrug:


----------



## mvyrmnd (Sep 23, 2011)

55w HID spotlight. 5000 lumens. Until recently I was the owner of a 4000 lumen mag, now i'm left with a 2500 lumen High CRI Mac's 3300L.


----------



## run4jc (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow. I'm outgunned in this thread - brightest I have is my Zebralight SC600, which measures 738 lumen in my sphere on turbo. For my needs, it's BRIGHTER than required...my favorite "high" lumen lights are my McGizmo 6V Haiku XML and 6V Makai XML - both measure right at 370 lumen, and that Makai has the best 'throwy' beam I've ever seen, bar none.


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 23, 2011)

65W HID, claims 6600Lm. It might not quite be that but won't be far off.

To be honest this is not a practical light and has little practical use as it is way too bright to use on anything within 30m of you.

Of course it is fun to use


----------



## LEDninja (Sep 23, 2011)

An Elektrolumens assembled 3C P7 Mag.

Here are the measurements from one BigC put together.

Light___________LED________ Cells____________ Lumens____ Time

3C Mag_________ P7 DD______3 NiMH AA Tenergy____676.2______1 sec
Assembled by bigchelis ___________________________587.7______30 sec
_______________________________________________555.4______1 min
_______________________________________________522.3______2 min
_______________________________________________521.5______3 min


----------



## davidV5 (Sep 24, 2011)

I live in a metropolis and I don't do search and rescue. My brightest light has only 140lm.


----------



## jellydonut (Sep 24, 2011)

Polarion Helios PH-40 40 watt HID - about 4200lm

Never selling this. The beam is perfect, the CCT of it as well, and of course the HID throw and immense power is astounding. Polarion's 'instant strike and restrike' lets me use this light as if it was an LED, without the usual HID user unfriendliness. Fantastic build quality. Great li-ion battery and charging system. Waterproof. Magnetic switch.

Okay, fine, so I don't actually have a practical use for this.. But look how much I care? :nana:


----------



## JacobJones (Sep 24, 2011)

My 75 watt HID Cyclops Thor. I'll be modest and guess that it's around 6000 lumens


----------



## PCC (Sep 24, 2011)

Until recently my brightest light was my old 2D Mag modified with a 2.8A driver powering an XM-L from a pair of 18650s in a sleeve. It puts out around 650 OTF lumens. I recently picked up a 3C Mag that was modified by Lambda Lights that's an XM-L direct driven from three NIMH cells to around 4-4.5A. The LED is directly soldered to the copper heatsink and it puts out around 1200 lumens. 

I had the pleasure of playing with bigC's big 4D triple SST-90 before he sold it. It was made by Lambda as well using the same construction techniques as my 3C and it was a real monster. It easily put out in excess of 6000 lumens, probably in the 6500+ range and it got scalding hot in a few minutes, but, it was a jaw dropping few minutes!


----------



## PhillyRube (Sep 24, 2011)

Just my Maxabeam......doesn't seem bright, unless you are on the receiving end a mile away...heheheh.

That, and my Thor with 100 w H4 bulb


----------



## bwall85 (Sep 24, 2011)

Malkoff XML Hound Dog


----------



## xpitxbullx (Sep 24, 2011)

Acro X990 HID (3200lm)


----------



## bluepilgrim (Sep 24, 2011)

Hard to say with the disparity between nominal and actual lumens, but maybe 250 or 300. It's the batteries -- I wouldn't mind brighter now and then but I want to stay away from lithium (poof/bang), and I want something brighter only very rarely. It's the batteries that I see as the limiting factor now, and I like 1 or 2 AA or AAA for size, weight, and cost. I usually use under 2 lumens, or maybe 150, for what I look at. Brighter would just blind me.


----------



## uknewbie (Sep 24, 2011)

Is this vote meant to be OTF lumens or emitter lumens?

Mine is an Elektrolumens Firesword at about 3000+ emitter lumens.


----------



## 276 (Sep 25, 2011)

my brightest is my Xeray 50 watt 5300 lumens total overkill for where i live


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 25, 2011)

8000+lumen [email protected] '633 featuring AlanB's fully programmable regulator.





















Will edit pics tomorrow......LOL


----------



## blackbalsam (Sep 25, 2011)

Mine is a 6000 Lumen Lamdalight i bought from BigChelis...Robert 4D Mag by Lamdalights 6000lumens~~~~~ SOLD~~~~~


----------



## DIΩDΣ (Sep 25, 2011)

200 is the lowest choice! Jeez I'm not quite up to that with my ZL H51W at 170ish and before a couple weeks ago my brightest would have been half that much lol!


----------



## tolkaze (Sep 25, 2011)

I have several in the ~1000 lumen range, but brightest is 4Sevens S18 at the moment, still in the 1000-1500 lumen range. I do have a TF "3800lm" light coming in from ebay, so hopefully it is about 1500+ actual lumens out the front


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Sep 25, 2011)

tolkaze - I don't know what the actual lumen rating is on my SkyRay 818 3 x XM-L is, but it makes all of my single XM-L lights look like Mag Solitaires in comparison... I'm also not sure without looking what the lumen rating is on a M91, but the SkyRay absolutely washes it away in a sea of intense light!! I'm guessing this thing is at least 2000 lumens... I try not to buy ridiculously bright lights... They only leave me jaded and dissatisfied with my other lights...
Brightness is overrated anyway... I used to be a MAX lumens guy, but now I realize that there's hardly ever a use for so much output and am slowly turning into a run time guy... I'm happy with 100 lumens or less most of the time actually...

If I'm out in the woods, I'd rather have a light than ran at 50 lumens for 10 hours than 500 lumens for 1 hour...


----------



## kwak (Sep 25, 2011)

TK70 is my brightest, so around 2200lm


----------



## stoli67 (Sep 25, 2011)

If I'm out in the woods, I'd rather have a light than ran at 50 lumens for 10 hours than 500 lumens for 1 hour...


+1 for that....


----------



## uknewbie (Sep 25, 2011)

stoli67 said:


> If I'm out in the woods, I'd rather have a light than ran at 50 lumens for 10 hours than 500 lumens for 1 hour...
> 
> 
> +1 for that....


 
I would rather have one that could do both.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Sep 25, 2011)

uknewbie said:


> I would rather have one that could do both.



Well.. of course.. that kind of goes without saying... I was just speaking figuratively as if all lights had to be single mode. Awwww... why do I even bother explaining myself...? You know what I meant! 

Shao


----------



## DFiorentino (Sep 25, 2011)

My LarryK14 clone. Though having it for so long, its starting to lose its "Wow" factor. How sad is that...

-DF


----------



## Mikeg23 (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm not real sure so I hit 700-1000. 
My brightest is a ROP HI with 2 AW C-cells, then a ROP LOW with 2 18650s, also have a fivemega reflector with TL3 bulb that is pretty bright.


----------



## pertinax (Sep 25, 2011)

Uh, LED's need not apply. 

8000+ Mag-3 stuntlight. Everyone should have one. Lights up acres at once. Wakes up the cattle.

Stunning fun for three minutes a charge.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Sep 26, 2011)

My 3200 lumen Power on Board H.I.D. spotlight is my brightest. If I need over 5000 lumens, I'll turn on the spare one as well.:devil:


----------



## TomH (Sep 26, 2011)

Looks like I'm the low man on the totem pole so far. I believe my Streamlight TwinTask 2L puts out about 75 lumens when it's running the xenon bulb. The newer C4 version of this light puts out 120 lumens on high, so an upgrade to this light in the future is probable.

I can't ever see myself needing, or wanting, anything over 200 lumens.


----------



## jtblue (Sep 27, 2011)

The brightest light I have is my M61W which puts out 200lm according to gene's website. I use my M61WLL a lot by comparison so I still get the 200lm wow factor whenever I check to see if its still in working order once a month.

I might buy the M91W but for now.......nah.


----------



## Tana (Sep 27, 2011)

Malkoff Hound Dog XML and C2/A19 with Triple XPG dropin... don't need more than that (use both for cave exploring and it's more than plenty)...


----------



## afrankart (Sep 27, 2011)

For now mine is a HDS Clicky with an XML at 300 lumens.

I am waiting for a Mac's XML-EDC however :naughty:


----------



## Cataract (Sep 27, 2011)

TK70 = 2200 lumens. 

I played with my cousin's TK70 on a rural road before delivering it to him. Made me drool all over the place and just one TK70 seemed rather dim afterwards.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Sep 27, 2011)

TomH said:


> Looks like I'm the low man on the totem pole so far. I believe my Streamlight TwinTask 2L puts out about 75 lumens when it's running the xenon bulb. The newer C4 version of this light puts out 120 lumens on high, so an upgrade to this light in the future is probable.
> 
> I can't ever see myself needing, or wanting, anything over 200 lumens.



:bow: I honestly sometimes wish I'd never seen a light over 200 lumens... Now I'm ruined for life...


----------



## willieschmidt (Sep 27, 2011)

Luminus Phlatlight Green PT120 rated @ 4300 under construction. Got the host, emitter, batteries, IRLB3034 FET, switch, wire & spring. Finished the lathe work and all that is left is the mill work on the copper heatsink.


----------



## Cataract (Sep 27, 2011)

shao.fu.tzer said:


> :bow: I honestly sometimes wish I'd never seen a light over 200 lumens... Now I'm ruined for life...



I wish I'd never seen a 2000 lumen light... since I got the TK70 all my other lights look very, very, V-E-R-Y dim!


----------



## Cypher_Aod (Sep 28, 2011)

my brightest light is an XM-L T6bin driven at 2.8A with the illumination-supply 8xAMC7135 driver. i'm not sure what it's actually putting out but i'd guess it's just about 700 lumens taking losses into account.
It hardly ever gets used on high though.

The brightest light that i have that actually gets used often is my Surefire C2 w/ Nailbender HCRI XP-G at 1.4A. again, no idea what it's actually putting out but i think it's about 220 Lumens, and it's more than bright enough for anything but S&R.


----------

